# Fronting the post



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

This is the staple of O'Briens defensive game-plan, but I'm really questioning if it is good enough for the NBA. To beat the fronting, what teams can do is swing the ball around the perimeter until they can find an opening behind the front and give the offensive player an easy look for an inside basket.

Another problem is we have a young, athletic, shotblocking center that is being forced outside of the paint in this system, which takes away from his strengths.

The last problem is of course rebounding. In this system, the opposing team has a lot better chance of grabbing an offensive rebound since he is already in front of the defensive player.

I know that this system is O'Briens trademarked widget, but come playoff time, I'm worried about the battle on the boards and in the post.

The offense is another mess of its own. I really don't think Webber's poor shooting and play has had much to do with his own skills, but rather being completely out of his element in a system with PG-domination of the ball.

Thoughts?


----------



## Sykk (Mar 1, 2005)

Fronting the post has some advantages and some disadvantages. You already named the disadvantages like poor rebounding position and possible easy baskets for the post but you gotta think this way: I think fronting someone like Shaq is the only way to keep the ball off his hands. But this is my oinion...


----------

